# Have you ever wanted to quit a job on your very first day?



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Luna Azul said:


> But damn...have you ever felt like a total idiot who can't do the simplest tasks right? Like everyone else around you is getting the hang of things while you look like a complete, clueless moron?


Yes, that sucks!  Good for you for not leaving.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Did you have a first day at a new workplace today, Luna Azul?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Did you have a first day at a new workplace today, Luna Azul?


Yeah. I wish it had gone smoother. But I suppose it's understandable that I had a somewhat difficult time considering that I am working in a setting I've never actually worked in before. In addition, I've been out of work for about a year and a half, so it's a bit tough to jump back into the swing of things. I'm rather rusty. Haha


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Luna Azul said:


> ...I am working in a setting I've never actually worked in before. In adition, I've been out of work for about a year and a half, so it's a bit tough to jump back into the swing of things. I'm rather rusty. Haha


Good job!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes. Sounds like you already know why. It'll be rough in the beginning until you adjust. Everyone new to a job goes through the same thing.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup I am definitely tempted. (I have done it before.)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's an unpleasant feeling, but more often than not, those feelings pass if you give them time. Once you get comfortable, and get to know the way it works, the politics, the people, and their methods, it gets very easy. I was nervous at my first job (combined with a B-12 deficiency I got tested with---which sounds wimpy but it really screwed me over, made me in a state of constant confusion and fogginess), but now I know the people, I know who works what way, and I feel comfortable with the tasks I'm handed (not that shoe stores involve very complicated work). What's worse---doing something and screwing up because you were nervous; or doing something confidently, making a mistake, and learning from it. (Improper use of semicolon but y'all got me). You're there to make money. If you meet people you like, then cool. If you don't, then whatever, that's not your reason for being there. Work hard, be considerate, and work's alright.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I'm currently having a ball with my new job.

Haven't really had a proper job ever, just a ton of somewhat pointless education (well one temp, government scheme thing and a self employed stint) so at the grand age of 27 I get my first actual proper job somehow. (A 3 month probation thing at the moment to see if I'm any use).

My first day I arrive in the middle of an office surrounded by phones (I have a ridiculous phone phobia) with a laptop a monitor and a wad of papers to read into and get up to scratch. I feel completely out my depth and they have managed so far to do what I'm doing (web design and stuff) so I'm not even feeling particularly valuable, I've been there a week now and its getting worse, I've had to occasionally answer the phone which I cant do even if I didn't have the phobia because I don't have a clue about the products/sales as its not part of my job. I'm surrounded by loud chatty women (who are really nice to be honest) but I have nothing in common with any of them so I just sit in silence all day feeling incredibly awkward working out how much of a "person buffer" I have before I'm next to answer the phone, I spent most of Thursday constantly pretending to go to the bathroom to get out the way. 

I hope it gets easier because yes I've wanted to walk out numerous times already, I'll probably adjust by the time my 3 month period ends, then I'll get sacked :roll

It's bloody tough...I need about 15 minutes before I can ask someone for a pen ffs.


----------



## glamourpuss80 (Feb 2, 2012)

NEVER! Just kidding. I actually started a new job last week, and Colorado got flooded so I am stuck at home and can't go to work. I am debating about not going back in at all. The co-workers were unfriendly and the job seems complicated I am such a wuss...


----------



## scrabblegoddess (Sep 6, 2013)

yes!! from the first day of this job i loathe, i have wanted to walk away. the only reason i don't is that i need the money to keep a roof over my head. every night, when it's time to leave for work, i think about just saying **** it and quit. but i can't.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, my first ever job back in March, I was just so overwhelmed with everything I was seriously ready to go in the next day and call it quits. I didn't and I'm very happy I didn't as it did get easier and more enjoyable as I got to know the people, I think its really important to just realise those first few days will be really tough but just to get through it.


----------



## wertyguy (Sep 12, 2013)

Its ok, and its normal. Specially its your first time. We can't always expect everything will go in our way. Its a perfectionist thinking that you have to be good in one try. There is no such rule that you have to. Every one in your work will understand thins because you are a trainee. That is why, you are training right now.


----------



## Str8shot (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, I felt the same way for my recent job which was last year. Even worse, I actually called it quits after 3-4 more workdays.


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

Feel the pain. I started a new job last weekend at one of the most busiest retail shops in Britain and was put on tills had some woman talk down to me and have a go, made so many mistakes. It has got better though.


----------



## Jonsie (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, at 90% of the jobs I've done. 

I now work at a terrible, I mean terrible job for someone with social anxiety, but I need it because I need money. I used to work in a cell centre. At first, it was not bad. Then it got terrible and I wanted to quit but I didn't. I got fired because someone stabbed me in the back (unrelated issue). Sometimes I wonder if I should continue working in call centres. 

Anyway, I used to work with the public and quit that job on the first day. .We were selling tickets to shows. I literally quit. Another job I had was trying to get people (in public. In NEW YORK CITY) to give donations to some charities. It was total BS and I was so traumatized that some of the co workers said "It's okay, you can go home, okay." 

I felt pretty worthless.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Luna Azul said:


> I now know what that feels like. You should appreciate having a job and you shouldn't throw it away because you're having a rough start. But damn...have you ever felt like a total idiot who can't do the simplest tasks right? Like everyone else around you is getting the hang of things while you look like a complete, clueless moron? Throw a pile of SA on top and that right there is enough to make you want to walk away after the first day and never come back. That's not something I would do, but I can totally understand why someone would be tempted.


I didn't just wanna quit on the first day lol.... I wanna quit Everyday


----------

